# اضافة قسم للاطفال



## Boutros Popos (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*اضافة قسم للاطفال و يحتوى = على ترانيم اطفال + قصص قصيرة للاطفال ( تشمل حياة السيد المسيح ) + صور تلوين للاطفال + و غيرة من مواضيع = تحتوى الاطفال*

*ده كان مجرد اقتراح انا لحظته من اول ماشتركة فى المنتدى*

*و شكراً لمجهودكم الرائع*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

القسم موجود تبع( لقسم الأسره ) 
يسمى روضه الأطفال

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لا طبعاً ده حاجة ثانيا خالص روضة الاطفال ده 
بيشمل:.
+صحة الطفل 
+تعذية الطفل..............الخ

لكن انا اقصد قسم يشمل المذكور فى راس الموضوع 

شكراً يا نهيسى ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*بص يا بطرس حاليا صعب لان الاقسام الكتيرة حتى الفرعيه بتقل المنتدى *
* لكن مدام فى قسم للطفل نبقى ننظمه احنا ونغنيه بالمواضيع اللازمه *
* ربنا يباركك*
*دة مجرد رأئ شخصى والحكم لروك*​


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 سبتمبر 2009)

انا متشكر جداً لردك يا كيريا 
انا على فكره انا بقترح مش اكتر 
و شايف ان ده ممكن يكون كويس 
و انتوا تعرفوا اكتر منى طبعاً​


----------

